# All-in-One Desktop -- Lenovo Ideacentre A700 Vs MSI WindTop AE2280 ?



## SGS_001 (Sep 6, 2010)

#1. Are any of using All-in-One desktops -- especially in India? How has the experience been both with it as well as the vendor support for the same?

#2. I'm now deliberating to go for either Lenovo Ideacentre A700 or MSI WindTop AE2280 -- has any one you used it to provide review feedback? Or do any of you find a good review in the internet on these? I'm not able to find it thru normal search and hence trying to check within the forum.

Any feedback to help make a decision among these 2 is also most welcome !


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

I havent used an AIO but 1 of my old friend uses it (Dell branded)
Its really not meant for gaming, that i can assure you of, besides limited scope for upgrading RAM & things....
Good if you're not a heavy gauge user, else skip.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

If your budget is upto 80k, check the new imac. 27" model is now available for 81k it seems. And the design is stunning. Among the two you picked, check MSI AE2280-008SUS:

multitouch LCD
ATI HD5730 
core i5
21.5" FullHD
802.11 b/g/n WiFi

and the usual things. Looks like a good package. My only concern is MSI's support structure in India.


----------



## SGS_001 (Sep 7, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> I havent used an AIO but 1 of my old friend uses it (Dell branded)
> Its really not meant for gaming, that i can assure you of, besides limited scope for upgrading RAM & things....
> Good if you're not a heavy gauge user, else skip.



Well - appreciate your response. I'm not a gamer as of now and so only after getting this might have my kids venture into some light gaming.. So it should be ok. 



desiibond said:


> If your budget is upto 80k, check the new imac. 27" model is now available for 81k it seems. And the design is stunning. Among the two you picked, check MSI AE2280-008SUS:
> 
> multitouch LCD
> ATI HD5730
> ...



Did you checkout Lenovo A700 too? It too is available with i3 / i5 / i7, has 23" Full HD & multitouch and even HDMI in & out. So that too is a good package and compared to MSI, Lenovo's support can be weighed better in India. That's why I'm slightly leaning towards Lenovo A700 now.

Just trying to get some real user feedback, as they are very new in the market and AIOs have not really come up in India yet.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 7, 2010)

SGS_001 said:


> Well - appreciate your response. I'm not a gamer as of now and so only after getting this might have my kids venture into some light gaming.. So it should be ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah yes. A700 seems to be a good package too. what's your max budget and what is the primary need? 

For normal use, I would seriously recommend an imac. it's the best AIO package available in the market and Croma has awesome pricing. 

27" imac : 

3.2GHz Intel Core i3
2560-by-1440 resolution LED backlit display
4GB (two 2GB) memory
1TB hard drive1
8x double-layer SuperDrive
ATI Radeon HD 5670 with 512MB

The price tag on this one is 81k approx.

and 21" imac should be bit more cheaper.


----------



## montsa007 (Sep 7, 2010)

Isnt 512 Megs RAM too less for today's gaming use?
No i mean depends on person to person, but still!?


----------



## SGS_001 (Sep 9, 2010)

montsa007 said:


> Isnt 512 Megs RAM too less for today's gaming use?
> No i mean depends on person to person, but still!?



Umm.. yes - but as mentioned I'm not a gamer now and kids are also young to get into any heavy gaming requiring a better GPU.. 

I'm also kind of decided on Lenovo Ideacentre A700 -- now the dilemma is between [i5 + ATI HD 5470 512MB] & [i7 + ATI HD 5650 1GB] models of A700 

*shop.lenovo.com/ISS_Static/WW/AG/merchandising/US/PDFs/IdeaCentre A700 tech specs.pdf

The price differnece between these 2 seem to be around USD 150/- with some online retailers (though Lenovo site have USD 300/- price difference between these 2 models).

Any feedback on these 2 configurations?


----------

